# First time spider hunting.



## Socfroggy (Feb 23, 2017)

Hello everyone. It's starting to get warmer in the DFW area and I have a couple locations to scout out for some spiders and other invertebrates. What I don't know is where exactly to look. I mean like In trees? Under rocks? Piles of leaves? Any info is welcome.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Feb 23, 2017)

All of those are great areas to find spiders, under rocks you can find ground spiders and dwarf spiders, among other species. In leaf litter you can find wolf spiders and other hunters, trees can have orb weavers in them, crab spiders, Dolomedes may be hiding know the sides, etc. Everywhere you look has different species that make use of that habitat, the hard part is finding them. Of you go out at night, you will have better chances as they are nocturnal. Get a headlamp and you can find wolf spiders by shining it in that grass and finding their eyes, it's really fun. Goodluck!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 2


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Feb 23, 2017)

Biollantefan54 said:


> Get a headlamp and you can find wolf spiders by shining it in that grass and finding their eyes, it's really fun. Goodluck!


I did this out at the family farm in central Texas once. Literally everywhere I pointed the light the field just lit up with spider eyes.  One of those things you have to see to believe!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Socfroggy (Feb 25, 2017)

Haha it was 80 F yesterday and today it's 50F... I guess I have to wait for more consistant weather. 

Man I wish I was into spiders when my friends mother lived in Anna. There was so much land and so many spiders!! I remember riding in the back of a pickup truck through some trees and an orbweaver fell on the back of my neck and delivered my first spider bite...good times. I'll have to go out to the local nature reserve and see if I can find anything good.


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Feb 25, 2017)

Socfroggy said:


> Haha it was 80 F yesterday and today it's 50F... I guess I have to wait for more consistant weather.


Pro Tip: When looking for spiders, it is best to go by the low temperatures in the weather forecast and not the highs.  The start of spider season in North Texas is late May early June when the lows are consistently in the mid 70s to low 80s.  That usually corresponds with highs in the 90s to low 100s.


----------



## Socfroggy (Feb 25, 2017)

So, if I'm reading this correctly, it is best to hunt during the begining of summer where temps are 75-83 as opposed to 90-103?


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Feb 25, 2017)

Socfroggy said:


> So, if I'm reading this correctly, it is best to hunt during the begining of summer where temps are 75-83 as opposed to 90-103?


Well, when the lows are 75-85 which means the highs will be in the 90s to 100s.  This usually starts in May as you said, early summer.


----------

